# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Präferenzbasierte Studie zur Evalutation der interstitiellen Brachytheapie (G-BA)

## gunterman

*"Präferenzbasierte Studie zur Evaluation der interstitiellen Brachytherapie beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom mit niedrigem Risiko" auf Veranlassung des G-BA;*

oder wohl besser:
*Begrenzt randomisierter Vergleich der Therapieoptionen - Prostatektomie, perkutane Strahlentherapie, Brachytherapie, Active Surveillance - beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom mit niedrigem (und mittlerem) Risiko im Hinblick auf Therapieerfolg und Lebensqualität.*

http://www.g-ba.de/downloads/40-268-...Brachy_TrG.pdf

Noch in diesem Jahr 2011 soll nach den Wünschen des Gemeinsamen Bundesausschusses G-BA, dem sowohl Vertreter der Ärzte, der Krankenkassen als auch der Patienten angehören, eine groß angelegte Studie zum Therapievergleich beim Prostatakarzinom beginnen.
Das Studiendesign wurde entworfen von:
Medizinischer Dienst des Spitzenverbandes Bund der Krankenkassen e.V. (MDS), Essen;
Kompetenz Centrum Onkologie (KCO), Düsseldorf;
Institut für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen (IQWiG), Köln
GKV-Spitzenverband, Berlin

Das Design ist als anspruchsvoll zu bezeichnen und liegt im Bereich des in der Medizin möglichen. Eine vollständige Randomisierung gegen den Willen der Patienten ist bei Therapieoptionen in der Medizin nicht möglich. Deshalb kann in einer solchen Therapievergleichsstudie nur eine begrenzte Randomisierung erfolgen, die den Präferenzen der Patienten Rechnung trägt. Die Hoffnung der Studiendesigner ist, dass es genügend Patienten gibt, die zumindest für einige Therapieoptionen die gleiche Präferenz haben und nicht nur auf eine einzige Therapieform festgelegt sind.


                   Patientenpräferenz:                         
Teilstudie 1: Patient ist offen für alle Optionen:Brachy, EBRT, RP, AS        (Zuordnung nach Zufallsverfahren auf 4 Therapien möglich) 
Teilstudie 2: Patient lehnt nur Active Surveillance ab: Brachy, EBRT, RP     (Zuordnung auf 3 Therapieformen möglich)   
Teilstudie 3: Patient lehnt nur Prostatektomie ab: Brachy, EBRT, AS           (Zuordnung auf 3 Therapieformen möglich) 
Teilstudie 4: Patient lehnt AS und Prostatektomie ab : Brachy, EBRT           (Zuordnung auf 2 Therapieformen möglich)              

Eine Teilrandomisierung ist also möglich wenn ein Patient für mindestens zwei Therapieoptionen die gleiche Präferenz besitzt.

Patienten mit niedrigem Risiko die in die Studie einbezogen werden sollen: PSA kleiner gleich 10 ng/ml, Gleason-Score kleiner gleich 7a (3+4) plus ggf. weitere Kriterien. (Eine Ausdehnung der Studie noch stärker in den Bereich mittleren Risikos ist angedacht).

Um  der statistischen Signifikanz zu genügen sind *in den nächsten drei Jahren 6.600 Patienten* für die *Teilnahme an der Studie zu gewinnen*. Erste *Teilergebnisse* werden bereits *nach 3 Jahren* erwartet. Ein relevantes *Studienergebnis als Entscheidungsgrundlage* für den G-BA (bzgl. Brachytherapie) soll *nach 5 Jahren* vorliegen.
Neben dem *Therapieerfolg*, im kurzfristigen *5 Jahreszeitraum* gemessen durch das *Kriterium "Beginn einer* *Folgetherapie"* (langfristig durch *prostatakrebsspezifisches Überleben* und Gesamtüberleben), sollen auch im Studienprotokoll die im Forum häufig diskutierten Nebenwirkungen der einzelnen Therapieformen, wie *Einfluß auf Lebensqualität, Harnkontinenz bzw -inkontinenz, sexuelle Funktionsfähigkeit* und ähnliches, festgehalten werden.

Durch die Teilnahme an der Studie entstehen keine Nachteile für die Teilnehmer. Man könnte sogar vermuten, dass jeder Mediziner (Operateur, Strahlentherapeut, Urologe) in den einzelnen Therapieformen, die er in der Studie und in seinem Berufsleben vertritt, sein bestes geben wird.

Ich denke deshalb, dass man die Teilnahme an der Studie hier im Forum und in den Selbsthilfegruppen durchaus empfehlen kann um endlich verlässlichere Informationen über die Vor- und Nachteile der Therapieoptionen beim Prostatakarzinom zu erlangen.

----------


## LowRoad

*Frage ist nur, würde diese Studie uns was bringen?*

Man geht von 8 Jahren Studiendauer aus, wobei Verblindung unmöglich ist. Man erwartet 15% Nachbehandlungsfälle. Ob das ausreichend erscheint um signifikante Aussagen machen zu könne, fraglich! Die Zeit ist wohl etwas knapp gewählt. An verschiedenen Stellen wird dann auch von 10 Jahren Beobachtungszeit geredet, *besser*.

Folge Schwächen sind mir aufgefallen:
*1.* Verblindung nicht möglich und nicht vorgesehen
*2.* Erforderliche Nachbehandlung als Endpunkt. Dazu fehlen die Grundlagen! Woher ist bekannt, dass Nachbehandlung mit krankheitsspezifischem Überleben (DFS) korreliert? Unwissenschaftlicher Ansatz!
*3.* RPE billigt man eine ADT als Nachbehandlung zu, ohne dass dies die Studienkriterien berühren würde. Willkür!
*4.* Die Studie(n) sind überladen mit Vergleich RPE-LDRBT-EBRT-AS.
*5.* Die Einschlusskriterien für LDR-BT sind bis zu T2a-GS7a-PSA10. Das widerspricht der gängigen Praxis, die LDR-BT lediglich im Low-Risk Kollektiv (GS <=6) anbieten würde. GS-7a sollte mit Brachy+EBRT behandelt werden!
*6.* Die Strahlendosis EBRT ist mit 72Gy ist für T2-GS7a-PSA10 zu gering! Die EU Leitlinie geht bei GS6-PSA10-T2C von >74Gy aus, beschreibt aber auch Vorteile bei 78Gy. GS7 wäre die Empfehlung 76-80Gy incl. Kurzzeit ADT.
*7.* Auf die besondere Wichtigkeit des Stagings vor Strahlentherapie wird nicht eingegangen.
*8.* Wie wird der PSA Bounce bewertet, der ggf. auch über 2ng/ml über NADIR liegen kann?
*9.* Für die geplante Studiendauer wurde die Auswertephase vergessen.
usw. usw....

Die Studie soll 2011 starten, dann 3 Jahre Rekrutierung, 5 Jahre Studie und 1 Jahr Auswertung = 10 Jahre ab heute. Man muss kein Hellseher sein, um zu prognostizieren, dass die Behandlung, insbesondere bei Strahlentherapie, in 10 Jahren anders aussehen wird. IMRT wird 3D praktisch vollständig verdrängt haben. IG-IMRT wird höhere Strahlendosen zulassen. Man wird weiter versuchen Risikoorgane wie Darm und Blase zu schonen, ev.t durch Einbringung eines Gel Kissens zwischen Prostata und Darm wie es in Loma-Linda gemacht wird.

Ob man durch die IQWiG Studie einen wesentlichen Erkenntnisgewinn hat? Eher nicht, LDR-BT ist seit den 60er Jahren klinische Praxis und ziemlich gut untersucht: 

http://www.cms.gov/coveragegeninfo/downloads/id69ta.pdf

----------


## gunterman

Hallo Andi/LowRoad,
danke für den Hinweis auf die Studie von "Tufts Evidence-based Practice Center" vom August 2010.
Da werden sich die IQWiG Leute freuen, da die Ergebnisse der beiden Review Studien nahezu vollständig identisch sind. Wäre ja erstaunlich gewesen, wenn bei reinen Literaturüberblicksstudien unterschiedliche Ergebnisse auftreten würden.
http://www.cms.gov/coveragegeninfo/downloads/id69ta.pdf
Tufts Evidence-based Practice Center, Conclusions ES-6 f.:
"Definitive benefits of radiation treatments compared to no treatment or no initial treatment for localized prostate cancer could not be determined because available data are insufficient. Data on comperative effectivness between different forms of radiation treatments (BT, EBRT, SBRT) are also inconclusive whether one form of radiation therapy is superior to another form in terms of overall or disease-specific survival."
"However, more and better quality studies are needed to either confirm or refuse these suggested findings."
Die Evidenz-Qualität der Studien zur Brachytherapie wird durchgängig mit ungenügend (insufficient) eingestuft und es werden qualitativ bessere Studien gefordert!

Gleiches hat die Review Studie vom IQWIG ergeben.
https://www.iqwig.de/nutzen-der-brac...m.1193.de.html
https://www.iqwig.de/download/N10-01...atakarzino.pdf

"Die Aussagekraft der Ergebnisse der einbezogenen Studien ist generell als eingeschränkt einzustufen. Dies ist bedingt durch die Tatsache, dass neben nur 1 randomisierten Studie (mit hohem Verzerrungspotenzial) lediglich nicht-randomisierte Studien (davon 11 (58 %) mit groben Mängeln) vorlagen, so dass der Nachweis eines kausalen Zusammenhangs zwischen Behandlung und Ergebnis als Voraussetzung für einen Nutzenbeleg nicht gegeben war."

Beide Reviews kommen also inhaltlich zu einem übereinstimmenden Ergebnis: Es ist eine aussagekräftige, prospektive, randomisierte Studie zum Vergleich der Therapieoptionen beim Prostatakarzinom dringend erforderlich.

 *
*

----------


## LowRoad

Habe mir schon gedacht, dass Dir das gefällt! Schön auch, dass sich die IQWiG Leute freuen werden. Ich könnte denen noch viel mehr Freude bereiten...

Der Freudentaumel verstellt evt. den Blick auf die vielen duzenden Stduien, die im CANT1209 Report referenziert wurden, lesenswert! Da fragt sich der objektive Leser doch gleich, warum nach Jahrzehnten und hunderten von Studien (PubMed: "prostate cancer Brachytherapy" - 3119 reports) das alles immer noch nicht ausreichend sein soll? OK, rhetorisch gemeint, wir wissen natürlich warum das so ist, und warum 1000 weitere Studien daran nichts ändern werden.

Aber, voila, da zieht das IQWiG ein neues Bewertungskriterium, wie das weisse Kaninchen aus dem Hut: _"Erforderliche Nachbehandlung"_ soll's sein. Auch hier zieht es den emonionalen Bertracher schier vom Stuhl vor Begeisterung. Mir stellen sich da eher Fragen wie: Wie kommen die denn auf so eine Idee? Was hat "Erforderliche Nachbehandlung" mit krankheitsspezifischem Überleben zu tun? Wissen die mehr als wir? Wollen die die Arneimittelzulassung revolutionieren? 

Nun könnte man meine, lass sie machen, sie wollen nur spielen, dann sind sie beschäftigt und stören uns nicht. Das wäre der Best-Case. Worst-Case könnte es wegen des ungeeigneten Studiendesignes zum Ausschluss von Therapieoptionen kommen, das wäre schlecht! Als mündiger Patient möchte ich, nach Konsultation mit den entsprechenden Stellen, gerne selbst über meinen Therapieweg entscheiden. Das sind ganz individuelle Entscheidungen. Der Würfel kann das nicht adäquat ersetzen. Und ich möchte nicht, dass eine Gruppe von uninteressierten, gleichgültigen Patienten über die zukünftigen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten in Deutschland entscheidet. Schon deshalb plädiere ich dafür die Studie nicht zu unterstützen!

----------


## gunterman

http://www.g-ba.de/downloads/40-268-...Brachy_TrG.pdf

Studiendesign Seite 28 Erläuterungen:
"Wünschenswert wäre es, die Gesamtmortalität (bzw. Überlebenszeit) als primäres Zielkriterium
heranzuziehen. Da eine Anforderung an die Studie ist, in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum entscheidungsrelevante
Ergebnisse zu liefern (vgl. Abschnitt 2), würde beispielsweise nur die 5-Jahres-Mortalität oder die Mortalität zu einem noch 
früheren Zeitpunkt in Frage kommen. Da die 5-Jahres-Mortalitätsrate im hier interessierenden Kollektiv sehr gering ist 
(Größenordnung: 5%,eher geringer), ist es unmöglich, anhand dieses Zielkriteriums eine Nicht-Unterlegenheit z.B.
der Brachytherapie gegenüber der Prostatektomie zu belegen. Daher ist es notwendig, auf ein anderes Kriterium auszuweichen."

Als anderes Kriterium wird "Beginn einer Folgetherapie" in ja/nein Form und die daraus ableitbaren Raten bei den einzelnen Therapieformen gewählt. Sicherlich in gewisser Weise innovativ. (Zusätzlich noch als Kriterium im kurzfiristigen Bereich "Tod jeglicher Ursache").

Im langfristigen Horizont der Studie von 10 Jahren sollen dann aber auch "Tod durch Prostatakarzinom innerhalb von 10 Jahren" und "Tod (jeglicher Ursache) innerhalb von 10 Jahren" voraussichtliche Zielkriterien sein.

Die für statistische Signifikanzen erforderlichen Grundgesamtheiten in den einzelnen Teilstudien sind aus dem Kriterium "Beginn einer Folgetherapie" mit der Erwartung ca. 15% innerhalb von 5 Jahren abgeleitet worden. So ergeben sich zum Beispiel für den Vergleich RP versus EBRT: 1.800 versus 1.200 Patienten.
Diese Grundgesamtheiten sollen dann auch statistisch signifikante Aussagen für die Gesamtmortalität und die Mortalität durch Prostatakarzinom ermöglichen. So sehen es zumindest die Studiendesigner.

Wie bereits Andi/LowRoad in einem anderen Thread zurecht ausgeführt hat, ist die Mortalität beim Prostatakarzinom im Bereich des niedrigen Risikos sehr gering. *Für Prostatektomierte mit Gleason kleiner gleich 6 und* *organbegrenztem Tumor ist das Mortalitätsrisiko innerhalb von 5 oder 10 Jahren sogar extrem gering.
*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21239008
*Predicting 15-Year Prostate Cancer Specific Mortality After Radical Prostatectomy.*
Eggener SE, et al
*"Only 3 of 9,557 patients with organ confined, pathological Gleason score 6 or less cancer died of prostate cancer."*
15 Jahre nach Prostatektomie starben von 9.557 Patienten gerade mal 3 mit Gleason score kleiner gleich 6 *und* organbegrenztem Tumor.
Das sind gerade mal 0,03 % der Patienten nach 15 Jahren und nicht die in der G-BA Studie unterstellten 5 % nach 5 Jahren. Die aus der SPCG-4-Studie abgleiteten 5 % dürften eine erhebliche Fehleinschätzung darstellen, es sei denn man lässt die Prostatektomie in dafür ungeeigneten Centren im Rahmen der Studie durchführen.

Nimmt man die 0,3 % Mortalität nach Prostatektomie im Zeitraum von 15 Jahren so dürften in der G-BA Studie im Kollektiv Prostatektomie versus EBRT mit 1.800 Patienten im Zeitraum von 10 Jahren eigentlich keine Sterbefälle zu beobachten sein, wenn man nur das Sample Gleason score <= 6 und organbegrenzten Tumor betrachtet.
Ein oder zwei Fälle in der einen oder anderen Vergleichsgruppe könnten als statistische Ausreißer gesehen werden.

Bezieht man dagegen mittlere Risiken mit ein, so geht das Mortalitätsrisiko schnell in die Höhe wie das in der Studie von Eggener et al entwickelte Nommogramm zeigt. Zum Beispiel Gleason 3+4 4,2% bis 6,5% Mortalitätsrisiko nach 15 Jahren; Gleason 4+3 6,6% bis 11% oder Invasion der Samenblasen 15% bis 27% Mortalitätsrisiko nach 15 Jahren.
.
Die G-BA Studie erfordert einen erheblichen Aufwand, insbesondere was das Monitoring anbelangt (dort wird im übrigen voraussichtlich die Schwachstelle liegen). Es wäre schade wenn am Ende, wie Andi/LowRoad befürchtet, nichts Greifbares herauskommt.

Insofern wäre zu prüfen, ob zumindest in der Teilstudie Vergleich EBRT versus RP auch mittlere Risiken mit einbezogen werden können, wenn man schon den Aufwand einer so umfangreichen Multicenter-Studie betreibt.

Alle wollen möglichst verlässliche Daten für ihre Therapieentscheidung, aber dafür erforderliche Studien bitte nicht mit mir. Das kann es doch auch nicht sein, oder?

Hallo Andi, ich hoffe dass ich zumindest im Mittelteil meines Beitrags jetzt auch dir eine kleine Freunde machen konnte. ;-))

----------


## LowRoad

...aber JA!

----------


## gunterman

*Kurz- und mittelfristiger Therapievergleich im Bereich niedrigsten Prostatakrebsrisikos (Gleasonscore <= 6 und tatsächlich organbegrenzter Tumor)*

Bei Gleasonscore kleiner gleich 6 und gleichzeitig tatsächlich organbegrenztem Tumor ist, wie in den vorausgegangenen Beiträgen bereits ausgeführt, die prostatakrebsspezifische Mortalität
im kurzfristigen Zeitraum von 5 Jahren äußerst gering und geht gegen nahezu Null. Die Studie im Auftrag des G-BA sieht deshalb als Surrogatkriterium die Anzahl der eingeleiteten Folgetherapien pro 
Initialtherapie Subklasse - Prostatektomie, perkutane Strahlentherapie, Brachytherapie, Active Surveillance - vor. Beim kurzfristigen Therapievergleich wird man damit aber eigentlich folgendes messen:

1. *Anzahl der Fehldiagnosen bei Therapieeinleitung* pro Studiensubklasse (insbesondere bei Brachytherapie und Active Surveillance) und

2. *Wie gut können* die zum Vergleich anstehenden *Initialtherapien eine Fehldiagnose bei Therapieeinleitung auffangen*.

*ad 1.* Wenn die Diagnose Gleasonscore kleiner gleich 6 und gleichzeitig tatsächlich organbegrenzter Tumor stimmt, dann wird es zu keiner Folgetherapie im Zeitraum von 5 Jahren kommen (oder höchstens 

zu einer statistisch insignifikanten Anzahl pro Subkollektiv der Studie). Folgetherapien werden immer dann auftreten, wenn die Ausgangsdiagnose nicht korrekt war, also sich nach Initialtherapie herausstellt, 

dass der Tumor doch nicht organbegrenzt war oder der Gleasonscore falsch eingeschätzt wurde. Also wird die gemessene *Anzahl der Folgetherapien pro Initialtherapieklasse nur ein Spiegelbild der Qualität* 

*der Ausgangsdiagnose* bei Therapieeinleitung darstellen.

*ad 2.* Wenn die gewählte Initialtherapie in der Lage ist eine Ausgangsfehldiagnose zumindest im kurzfristigen Zeitraum von 5 Jahren aufzufangen, dann wird es ebenfalls nicht zu einer Folgetherapie kommen. 

So könnte man vermuten, dass die Prostatektomie oder die perkutane Strahlentherapie einen von der Ausgangsdiagnose GS <= 6 abweichenden tatsächlichen Gleasonscore 7a oder 7b besser auffangen 

kann als die Brachytherapie oder Active Surveillance. Also wird eigentlich die *Robustheit der Initialtherapie gegenüber Ausgangsfehldiagnosen gemessen*.


Dieses Ergebnis ist aber nicht ausschließlich mit dem Kriterium "Einleitung einer Folgetherapie" verbunden. Das Kriterium "Tod durch Prostatakrebs" würde im kurzfristigen 5 Jahreszeitraum sogar nur noch 
gravierendere Ausgangsfehldiagnosen im niedrigsten Prostatakrebsrisikobereich aufzeigen.

Die ernüchternde Konsequenz ist wohl, dass im Bereich des niedrigsten Prostatakrebsrisikos, aufgrund des (Gott sei Dank!) äußerst geringen Mortalitätsrisikos, mit statistisch validen wissenschaftlichen 
Methoden in einem kurzen Betrachtungszeitraum kein Therapievergleich möglich ist. Auch alternative Therapieformen, die nicht in den vorgesehenen Vergleich einbezogen werden, dürften im kurzfristigen 
Zeitraum relativ gut abscheiden, wenn nur Patienten behandelt werden, die auch ohne Behandlung den 5 Jahreszeitraum ohne Folgetherapie überstanden hätten, was eben im niedrigsten Risikobereich der 
Fall ist, wenn die günstige Ausgangsdiagnose sich im weiteren Verlauf tatsächlich bestätigt.

----------


## gunterman

Zur geplanten Therapievergleichsstudie des G-BA siehe auch den neu begonnen *Thread von RuStra mit zusätzlichen Informationen*:

LDR-Brachy / Seeds auch bei Risikopatienten
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...isikopatienten

In Beitrag 3 werden von RuStra noch interessante Hintergrundinformationen zur geplanten Studie gegeben.
"Jetzt müssen die Fachgesellschaften mit der Studie beginnen, doch sie  verhalten sich zögerlich. Vielleicht aus Sorge, mit einer solchen Studie  das eigene Geschäftsfeld zu untergraben.“ (Zitiert nach RuStra, zur Quelle siehe dort). Dies ist zumindest teilweise verständlich, da die eindeutige Überlegenheit einer Therapie in der Studie (wobei es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es zu so eindeutigen Feststellungen kommt) doch zu erheblichen Einbußen bei den anderen Therapieformen führen könnte. Man denke nur an die teuren Investitionen der perkutanen Strahlentherapie jeglicher Ausprägung, wenn sie nur noch ergänzend bei den Höchstrisiken (GS9 und GS10) zusätzlich zur Brachytherapie zum Einsatz käme. Unverständlich ist dagegen die ablehende Haltung von Betroffenen, gerade hier im Forum. Während die meisten wohl beim Kauf eines wertvolleren Gebrauchsartikels den Angaben des Herstellers ein gesundes Mißtrauen entgegen bringen und versuchen sich über neutrale Tests (die leider auch nicht immer neutral sind) eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, ist dies bei der Gesundheit, wo es gegebenfalls sogar um Überlebenszeit geht, anscheinend nicht der Fall. Unkontrollierten Studien wird blindes Vertrauen entgegengebracht.
Ein Problem für die geplante Studie könnte sein, dass Patienten nicht für mindestens 2 Therapieformen präferenzneutral sind, sondern genau eine Therapieform wünschen. Wenn nicht genügend Patienten gewonnen werden können die sich randomisiert zuweisen lassen, dann wäre schon *zumindest eine überwachte und kontrollierte Multicenter-Studie mit großem Patientenkollektiv ein Gewinn*. Ein- und Ausschlußkriterien könnten nicht nachträglich ergebnisorientiert verändert werden.
Wie bereits mehrfach ausgeführt ist auch die *Nichtvergleichbarkeit der biochemischen Rezidivkriterien* zwischen den einzelnen Therapieformen ein Grund für eine Vergleichstudie die auf Zielkriterien beruhen soll, die einen Vergleich überhaupt erst ermöglichen. Das in der Strahlentherapie neuerdings verwendete Phoenix- , und wenn man es mit dem alten ASTRO-Kriterium vergleicht, doch großzügige Kriterium Nadir + 2 läßt sich nicht mit dem Überschreiten eines PSA Wertes von 0,2 vergleichen und auf einen Nenner bringen.

In Beitrag 1 im angesprochenen Thread, zeigt RuStra auf, dass LDR-Brachy inzwischen auch bei Hochrisikopatienten eingesetzt wird.
Es war bisher schon üblich, das viele Brachytherapeuten auch GS 7a Patienten in die Behandlung mit einbezogen. Die geplante Studie soll deshalb auch zurecht Patienten mit GS 7a mit erfassen. Es war aber kein großes Geheimnis, dass auch GS 7b Patienten mit LDR-Brachy behandelt werden. Der Beitrag von RuStra zeigt nun sogar auf, dass die LDR-Brachytherapie als alleinige Therapieform (ohne perkutane Bestrahlung) sogar bei GS 8 zur Anwendung kommt.
*Die ganze Problematik der Studie im Hinblick auf zu geringe Fallzahlen im kurzfristigen Bereich* (3 oder 5 Jahre) mit den Kriterien "Beginn einer Folgetherapie" oder "Tod durch Prostatakrebs" im absoluten "low risk" Bereich *würde entfallen*, wenn man der heutigen *Realität der LDR-Brachytherapie entspricht und Patienten mit Gleaseonscore 7b und 8 mit einbezieht*. Dann könnten sich auch schon in dem vom G-BA gewünschten kurzen Zeitraum entscheidungsrelevante Daten einstellen. Vor allem hätten aber zukünftig Betroffene mehr Gewinn bei ihrer Therapieentscheidung von dieser aufwändigen Studie, die ja auch über einen längerfristigen Zeitraum geführt werden soll.

----------


## RuStra

Ich habe beim Berlin-Verlag angerufen und darum gebeten, das angesprochene Kapitel über die Brachytherapie vollständig zitieren bzw. irgendwo hochladen zu dürfen. Wird wohl möglich sein. Alles in allem, auch wenn ich viele Bedenken gegenüber der Studie teile, habe ich den Eindruck, dass wir uns bei der Hartnäckigkeit von Prof. Sawicki bedanken können, denn, wenn die Studie klappt, hätten wir endlich mal in der ja eher wie ein Basar organisierten PCa-Therapie-Landschaft nicht nur einen Pflock eingeschlagen, sondern u.U. eine Umkrempelung des jahrzehntelang üblichen Vorgehens zugunsten des betroffenen Patienten. Hoffen wir mal.

----------


## Reinardo

Die Studie ist nicht durchdacht und sollte - je früher, desto besser - kassiert werden. Ich sage das nicht so daher, sondern habe meine Begründung im Beitrag "Abgenickt und durchgewunken" (Therapien) - niedergeschrieben. Man stelle sich doch nur einmal vor, zu welchem Zeitpunkt hierfür Kandidaten geworben werden müssten: kurz nach einer Schockdiagnose "Krebs" und innerhalb eines Zeitraums der Uninformiertheit, denn wer immer sich mit den ihm offen stehenden Optionen beschäftigt, wird über kurz oder lang und Inanspruchnahme möglichst neutraler Beratung sich für nur eine der möglichen Therapien entscheiden. Diesen "natürlichen" Entscheidungsprozess zu durchkreuzen und die Betroffenen zur Teilnahme an dieser für ihn unnützen Studie zu überreden, halte ich für ein höchst unmoralisches Vorhaben. Dass keine der vorgeblich dem Schutz von uns Patienten dienenden Instanzen hier "nein" gesagt hat, erschüttert mich am meisten. Auch der BPS nicht, von dem ich es erwartet hätte!

Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
> Dass keine der vorgeblich dem Schutz von uns Patienten dienenden Instanzen hier "nein" gesagt hat, erschüttert mich am meisten. Auch der BPS nicht, von dem ich es erwartet hätte!
> 
> Reinardo



Lieber Reinardo, man kann diese Geschichte nicht ohne den 10-jährigen Hintergrund verstehen. Wärest du so nett, wenn du das von mir abgetippte Kapitel mal lesen würdest? 

Könnte es dann, wenn du es (oder sogar jetzt schon) gelesen hast, sein, dass sich deine Erschütterung relativiert?
Meinem Eindruck nach gehts es weniger um die Brachy als Therapieform, über die man endlich "Bescheid" wissen will, sondern es geht um den gesundheitspolitischen Skandal, dass in Krankenhäusern auf der Basis der Konkurrenz von Aktiengesellschaften unkontrollierte Experimente am Patienten laufen können. Es geht um das Politik-Versagen, dass keine ordentliche und kontrollierte Wissens-Beschaffungs-Methode über neue Verfahren in Kliniken existiert und dieses auch nicht verlangt wird.

Am Beispiel der Brachytherapie soll jetzt ein Exempel statuiert werden, wie es eigentlich laufen müsste (Feststellen des Patienten-Nutzens neuer Verfahren in kontrollierten Studien), allerdings ist das nur ein schlechter Ersatz für die Haupt-Auseinandersetzung: Wie setzen wir effizient gesellschaftliche Ressourcen zur Gesunderhaltung des Volkes ein und beenden das ständige Füttern gieriger Krankheitsfabrik-shareholder? 

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rudolf,



> Wie setzen wir effizient gesellschaftliche Ressourcen zur Gesunderhaltung des Volkes ein und beenden das ständige Füttern gieriger Krankheitsfabrik-shareholder? 
> 
> Grüsse,
> Rudolf


Womit man bei sozial-ökonomischen Fragen ankommt . Es geht um Bildung, Einkommen und Zugang zu aktuellen Informationen. Denn alle bekannten Therapien sind zugänglich , sowohl in Deutschland , als auch Amerika.
Prävention ist mit Sicherheit der richtige und kostengünstigste Ansatz und in Anbetracht der demographischen Entwicklung der einzig finanzierbare Weg.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf:-

Die Debattenbeiträge, die Du Dir erhofft hattest, sind ja wohl ausgeblieben, insbes. von denjenigen, die "in die Arbeit des G-BA involviert sind bzw. die gesundheitspolitische Arbeit des BPS tragen".  Difficile est non satiram scribere   würde der Lateiner sagen, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema.

Deinen Bericht habe ich gelesen, bin Dir dankbar für die Buchauszüge und für die Aufklärung über die Hintergründe der Studie. Ursel Siebers Buch steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste, lediglich der hohe Preis hat mich bisher abgehalten, es zu kaufen.
Es ist interessant, dass ihre Ausführungen zum Prostatakrebs (S. 165 ff.)  inhaltlich identisch sind mit der Schilderung, die ich in Karl Lauterbachs Buch "Gesund im kranken System" (ab S.87) gelesen habe, u. a. auch zur Warnung vor der flächendeckenden Einführung eines  PSA-Tests, wie er von Interessenvertretungen und deren Verbänden mit irreführenden Slogans gefordert wird.

Wo ich Karl Lauterbach allerdings nicht folgen konnte, waren seine Ausführungen zur evidenzbasierten Medizin. 

Die Logik der Evidenzbasierten Medizin ist richtig und gut in Bereichen der Medizin, die einen hohen Leistungsstandard erreicht haben. Solche Bereiche sind beispielsweise die Kardiologie und die Zahnmedizin.  Bei der Krebsmedizin, ganz besonders bei Prostatakrebs, wo so viel Forschungs- und Entwicklungsbedarf besteht und die Behandlungsergebnisse so unbefriedigend sind, wirkt die Forderung, alles Neue müsse "evidenz-basiert" sein, als Fortschrittsbremse.  Hätte es diese Voraussetzung für die Einführung von etwas Neuem  im 19. und 20. Jahrhundert schon gegeben, würden die meisten Krankheiten heute noch mit dem Aderlass behandelt werden. Gute Privatärzte halten sich an  "evidenz-basierte" Leitlinien  ja auch  nicht.  Sie handeln nach dem Grundsatz: Richtig ist, was hilft. In ihren Schriften erkennt man gute Ärzte daran, dass sie ihre Lehre an möglichst vielen Fallbeispielen ausrichten, nicht jedoch an Leitlinien, die auf "evidenz-basierten" Studien beruhen.
Die Brachy-Therapie ist seit ihren Anfängen in den 70er Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts viele zig-tausendmal praktiziert worden. So viele Fallbeispiele gibt es auch, die analysiert werden könnten. Eine Analyse von nur 1000 Fällen aus neuester Zeit  würde ausreichen, ein zuverlässiges Wirkungs- und Nebenwirkungsprofil zu erstellen und zu bestimmen, welche Gruppen von Erkrankten hierfür in Frage kommen.  Letztlich wird doch auch der "mündige" Patient entscheiden wollen, ob die Therapie für ihn in Frage kommt.
So steht die Brachytherapie gleichwertig neben anderen Therapieoptionen, die ein jeweils anderes  Wirkungs- und Nebenwirkungsprofil  aufweisen und an  individuelle Voraussetzungen und Präferenzen  gebunden sind.
Die jetzt neu aufgelegte "präferenzbasierte und randomisierte" Studie  ist daher überflüssig, kostet  viel Geld und führt , falls sie wirklich zustande kommt, zu irrelevanten Ergebnissen. 
Die Diadochenkämpfe  der Fachgesellschaften  über das Besser oder Schlechter einzelner  Therapien sollten diese unter sich austragen, aber nicht ihr Kanonenfutter unter  den Patienten  suchen. Und da hätte es eine Schutzwall geben müssen. Das war mein Anliegen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf:-
> 
> Die Debattenbeiträge, die Du Dir erhofft hattest, sind ja wohl ausgeblieben, insbes. von denjenigen, die "in die Arbeit des G-BA involviert sind bzw. die gesundheitspolitische Arbeit des BPS tragen".  Difficile est non satiram scribere   würde der Lateiner sagen, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema.
> 
> Deinen Bericht habe ich gelesen, bin Dir dankbar für die Buchauszüge und für die Aufklärung über die Hintergründe der Studie. Ursel Siebers Buch steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste, lediglich der hohe Preis hat mich bisher abgehalten, es zu kaufen.


Huch, 18 Euro?! Kannst ja den Preis runterhandeln, indem du argumentierst, dass du das Kapitel über die Brachytherapie nicht brauchst!

Aber Spass beiseite:
Hallo Reinardo!




> Es ist interessant, dass ihre Ausführungen zum Prostatakrebs (S. 165 ff.)  inhaltlich identisch sind mit der Schilderung, die ich in Karl Lauterbachs Buch "Gesund im kranken System" (ab S.87) gelesen habe, u. a. auch zur Warnung vor der flächendeckenden Einführung eines  PSA-Tests, wie er von Interessenvertretungen und deren Verbänden mit irreführenden Slogans gefordert wird.


Dieses Buch habe ich mir nun dummerweise (noch) nicht gekauft, was aber nicht am Preis liegt.
So richtig wie die Warnung vor der flächendeckenden Einführung von etwas, das nur unklaren Nutzen hat, auch ist, so falsch ist das Beispiel PSA-Test: Da liegt der Hase doch nicht beim Test oder den Kosten dafür selbst im Pfeffer, sondern bei der unseligen Verknüpfung unseres Krebs-Angst-Sofort-Therapie-Hysterie-Geschäfts mit dem eigentlich sinnvollen Erheben eines langfristigen PSA-Profils. Seitdem ich dabei bin, wird das diskutiert, auch hier ist Wil mal wieder Zeuge (er kann sich nicht mehr wehren).





> Wo ich Karl Lauterbach allerdings nicht folgen konnte, waren seine Ausführungen zur evidenzbasierten Medizin. 
> 
> Die Logik der Evidenzbasierten Medizin ist richtig und gut in Bereichen der Medizin, die einen hohen Leistungsstandard erreicht haben. Solche Bereiche sind beispielsweise die Kardiologie und die Zahnmedizin.  Bei der Krebsmedizin, ganz besonders bei Prostatakrebs, wo so viel Forschungs- und Entwicklungsbedarf besteht und die Behandlungsergebnisse so unbefriedigend sind, wirkt die Forderung, alles Neue müsse "evidenz-basiert" sein, als Fortschrittsbremse.


Das ist die Frage, was man unter evidenz-basiert versteht. Ich bevorzuge die Ablehnung des medzinischen Übersetzungs-Fehlers aus den 90ern und nehme lieber den deutschsprachigen Unterschied zwischen etwas, das evident ist und deshalb keiner Beweisführung bedarf und dem, was zu beweisen ist.
Wenn es in der Krebsmedizin keinen sicheren Grund gibt, ist die Notwendigkeit, sich an Beweisführungen zu halten, noch grösser als in anderen Bereichen, wo schon fast alles klar ist.
Vielleicht verstehst du das, was mit evidenz-basiert gemeint ist, so, dass das die grosse Statistik-Keule ist, die den Einzelfall über einen Kamm scheren will. 





> Hätte es diese Voraussetzung für die Einführung von etwas Neuem  im 19. und 20. Jahrhundert schon gegeben, würden die meisten Krankheiten heute noch mit dem Aderlass behandelt werden.


Vorsicht, vielleicht wars umgekehrt: Hätte man mal früher auf mehr Beweisführung Wert gelegt und Betrügereien verfolgt, hätten Koch und Pasteur beispielsweise nicht sone Karriere hinlegen und bis heute falsch Fährten legen können. Demnächst muss ich mal den Beitrag schreiben "Time to bury Koch", wirklich wahr.





> Gute Privatärzte halten sich an  "evidenz-basierte" Leitlinien  ja auch  nicht.  Sie handeln nach dem Grundsatz: Richtig ist, was hilft.


Das ist bloss die halbe Wahrheit, genau wie bei "Wer heilt, hat recht".
Es geht doch vor allem darum herauszufinden, warum was geholfen hat, warum und wie jemand hat heilen können. Denn anders wird man das im Einzelfall erfahrene Heilungswissen auf andere nicht übertragen können. Natürlich kann man immer sagen, der Mensch ist viel zu komplex, als dass es jemals möglich sein wird, ein adäquates Modell zu stricken und danach zu handeln. Aber es gibt  der Komplexität mehr oder weniger entsprechende Modelle.





> In ihren Schriften erkennt man gute Ärzte daran, dass sie ihre Lehre an möglichst vielen Fallbeispielen ausrichten, nicht jedoch an Leitlinien, die auf "evidenz-basierten" Studien beruhen.


Es hat doch niemand was gegen Fallserien.
Bloss kann man 1000 Fälle, beispielsweise Brachytherapierte, durchaus 1000 anderen Fällen, die nicht oder anders behandelt wurden, gegenüberstellen. Das bringt durchaus mehr Infos, und die zu nutzen, macht einen guten Arzt nicht zum schlechten.





> Die Brachy-Therapie ist seit ihren Anfängen in den 70er Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts viele zig-tausendmal praktiziert worden. So viele Fallbeispiele gibt es auch, die analysiert werden könnten. Eine Analyse von nur 1000 Fällen aus neuester Zeit  würde ausreichen, ein zuverlässiges Wirkungs- und Nebenwirkungsprofil zu erstellen und zu bestimmen, welche Gruppen von Erkrankten hierfür in Frage kommen.


Ja klar, da brauche ich nur meinen Radiologen zu nehmen, der mir neulich die Seeds gesetzt hat, der hat mittlerweile mehr als 1000 "eigene" Fälle. Klar kann der Aussagen machen und macht die auch, ich habe auf seinen Flyer, seine homepage hingewiesen. 
Doch wären diese Aussagen noch besser zu machen, wenn es eine 1000er Kontrollgruppe gegeben hätte oder in Zukunft geben würde.

Wobei dieser Hang zu grossen (Fall-)Zahlen auch nur deshalb da ist, weil es um relativ kleine Unterschiede geht, die man nur mit grossen Populationen im Vergleich herausbekommt. Wenns um grosse Unterschiede / heftigere Effekte geht, braucht man auch keine grossen Fallzahlen.





> Letztlich wird doch auch der "mündige" Patient entscheiden wollen, ob die Therapie für ihn 
> in Frage kommt


.

Klar doch. Bloss weiss der "mündige" Patient ja eben, dass so richtig bewiesen noch gar nix ist. Insofern bleibt heutzutage die Entscheidung, was in Frage kommt, ein Bazar-Entscheidung, wer bietet mehr, bei weniger Nebenwirkungen?





> So steht die Brachytherapie gleichwertig neben anderen Therapieoptionen, die ein jeweils anderes  Wirkungs- und Nebenwirkungsprofil  aufweisen und an  individuelle Voraussetzungen und Präferenzen  gebunden sind.
> Die jetzt neu aufgelegte "präferenzbasierte und randomisierte" Studie  ist daher überflüssig, kostet  viel Geld und führt , falls sie wirklich zustande kommt, zu irrelevanten Ergebnissen.
> Die Diadochenkämpfe  der Fachgesellschaften  über das Besser oder Schlechter einzelner  Therapien sollten diese unter sich austragen, aber nicht ihr Kanonenfutter unter  den Patienten  suchen. Und da hätte es eine Schutzwall geben müssen. Das war mein Anliegen.
> Gruß, Reinardo


Einen "Schutzwall" müsste es immer noch geben. Das zeigt ja gerade die Geschichte der Entstehung dieser Studie: Es gibt keine politische Kraft, die den prioritären Geschäftsinteressen im Gesundheitswesen, hier der Klinikbereich, Einhalt gebieten. Der Kommerz muss raus aus dem Gesundheitssystem, dann könnte man andere Prioritäten setzen.

Grüsse zurück,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf:-

Das Buch von Ursel Sieber kostet bei AbeBooks 17,95 Euro. Das ist für mich, der ich mit einer DM-Rente auskommen muss, eine Menge Geld. Meinen Liebe zu Büchern bediene ich auf Flohmärkten, wo ich Klassiker für 1 - 5 Euro bekomme. Gestern habe ich mir Clochemerle gekauft, was ich schon immer haben wollte, leider nur in der deutscher Übersetzung. Bücher in der von Dir bevorzugten Preisklasse lasse ich mir nur schenken, und da war mir als Berliner letzthin das Sarazin-Buch wichtiger.

Zur Sache selbst finde ich, dass Du alles, was ich geschrieben habe, relativierst und damit, ohne es direkt zu sagen, in Zweifel ziehst. Du beklagst  Missstände unseres Gesundheitssystems, die zwar da sind, aber mit der "Präferenzbasierten randomisierten Studie beim Niedrig-Risiko-Prostatakarzinom"  nichts oder nur am Rande etwas zu tun haben.
Meine konkrete Frage ist: Wie kommen vorgeblich dem Patientenschutz dienende Instanzen und Verbände dazu, diese Studie zu unterstützen und zu empfehlen? Ich bin doch auch Patient, leider nur einer zweiter Klasse. Da sehe ich die Dinge etwas schärfer als diejenigen hier, die sich in der ersten Klasse behandeln lassen (können). Ich würde nicht wollen, dass man zum Zeitpunkt meiner Diagnose mir diese Studie angedient hätte. In einer Phase der Uninformiertheit und ohne Orientierung wäre ich möglicherweise in eine Therapie hineingeraten, die ich heute verfluchen würde. Wie kann man so etwas empfehlen? Unbegreiflich!

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf:-
> 
> Das Buch von Ursel Sieber kostet bei AbeBooks 17,95 Euro. Das ist für mich, der ich mit einer DM-Rente auskommen muss, eine Menge Geld.


Ich schenk dir eins oder bring dir eins mit, ich bin am 8.3. in B, wenn du so um 19 Uhr zum HBF kommst, können wir einen Tee trinken und ein bischen plaudern ... falls das nicht klappt, schick mir deine Adresse, dann schick ich dir ein Buch ...




> Meinen Liebe zu Büchern bediene ich auf Flohmärkten, wo ich Klassiker für 1 - 5 Euro bekomme. Gestern habe ich mir Clochemerle gekauft, was ich schon immer haben wollte, leider nur in der deutscher Übersetzung.


gibts für 5,60 auf amazon.fr 

vielleicht findet sich ja hier ein freundlicher Spender, der dir das schicken möchte ...




> Bücher in der von Dir bevorzugten Preisklasse lasse ich mir nur schenken, und da war mir als Berliner letzthin das Sarazin-Buch wichtiger.


2x nee !!
1. Ich bevorzuge nicht das Teuere!
2. Wie kann man nur das Sarrazin-Buch bevorzugen...





> Zur Sache selbst finde ich, dass Du alles, was ich geschrieben habe, relativierst und damit, ohne es direkt zu sagen, in Zweifel ziehst. Du beklagst  Missstände unseres Gesundheitssystems, die zwar da sind, aber mit der "Präferenzbasierten randomisierten Studie beim Niedrig-Risiko-Prostatakarzinom"  nichts oder nur am Rande etwas zu tun haben.


Ja, ich bin ja auch nicht deiner Meinung.
Der Misstand in unserem Gesundheitswesen, dass Kliniken machen können, was sie wollen, ohne dass kontrolliert die Einführung neuer Methoden wissenschaftlich abgesichert und auf der Zeitachse auch schnell der Nutzen geklärt wird, hängt direkt zusammen mit der Entstehung dieser Studie. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass sei aus dem abgetippten Kapitel klar zu erkennen.




> Meine konkrete Frage ist: Wie kommen vorgeblich dem Patientenschutz dienende Instanzen und Verbände dazu, diese Studie zu unterstützen und zu empfehlen?



Vielleicht weil sie glauben, weil ich u.a. auch glaube, dass diese Studie mehr Sicherheit und letzlich auch Wahlmöglichkeit, jedenfalls was die Standard-Therapien angeht, bringt als heute.





> Ich bin doch auch Patient, leider nur einer zweiter Klasse. Da sehe ich die Dinge etwas schärfer als diejenigen hier, die sich in der ersten Klasse behandeln lassen (können). Ich würde nicht wollen, dass man zum Zeitpunkt meiner Diagnose mir diese Studie angedient hätte.


Aus der Zugehörigkeit zur grossen GKV-Gemeinde ergibt sich nicht automatisch schon ein schärferer Blick. Wenn du den hast, hängt der vielleicht mit deiner Liebe zum Lesen zusammen? Ich finde, heutzutage ist es schon bemerkenswert, wenn sich einer outet, gern und viel zu lesen.

Ich bin auch GKV-Patient und hätte zum Zeitpunkt meiner Diagnose diese Studie auch nicht angeboten bekommen, da sie sich ja nur mit lokalen PCa-Patienten beschäftigt. Zunächst war mir ja auch Heilung versprochen worden, per OP, von Seeds war damals nicht die Rede. Da ich von vorneherein 4er Gleason dabei hatte, wäre die Option auf Watchful Waiting oder Active Surveillance nicht in Frage gekommen. Also hätte ich mich, wie es ja auch so war, wohl für OP entschieden. Heute, bei gleicher Ausgangslage wie 2002, wohl für das, was ich jetzt auch mache, eine Doppel-Radiatio, bloss bin ich dann aus dem Studien-Protokoll raus.

Also: Warum soll man, wenn man die beruhigende Diagnose eines lokal begrenzten PCa hat, nicht vo den paar Optionen sich für die ein oder andere entscheiden?




> In einer Phase der Uninformiertheit und ohne Orientierung wäre ich möglicherweise in eine Therapie hineingeraten, die ich heute verfluchen würde. Wie kann man so etwas empfehlen? Unbegreiflich!
> Gruß, Reinardo


Das weisst du nie. Wer weiss, wie du in ein paar Jahren fluchen wirst. Da die Lage unübersichtlich ist und wohl auch noch ne Weile so bleiben wird, jedenfalls was Krebs angeht, sind alle Entscheidungen mehr oder weniger Glücksache.

viel Spass beim Romane-Lesen, auch Dank für den Literatur-Tipp, Clochemerle kannte ich Kulturbanause noch nicht!

Rudolf

----------


## dillinger

Reinardo vs RuStra

Euer Ping-Pong Spiel ist göttlich..

Weiter so!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## RuStra

nicht verboten, mitzuspielen ...

----------


## HorstK

> Wer weiss, wie du in ein paar Jahren fluchen wirst. Da die Lage unübersichtlich ist und wohl auch noch ne Weile so bleiben wird, jedenfalls was Krebs angeht, sind alle Entscheidungen mehr oder weniger Glücksache.


Bravo Rudolf, 
auch für Deinen Entschluß zu einem kurativen Therapie-Ansatz mit Strahlentherapie (Brachy).

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf:-

Danke für Dein Angebot einer Schenkung. Das kann ich natürlich nicht anmnehmen, da ich mich nicht revanchieren könnte. Auch ein Treffen wird nicht zustande kommen. Die Diskussion hat ja gezeigt, dass wir keine gemeinsamen Grundüberzeugungen haben. Daran würde ja auch das Glas Tee (ich bin Kaffee-Trinker) nichts ändern. In der Berliner SHG bin ich - wie vormals in der SHG Koblenz  - bestens aufgehoben und habe auch keinen Bedarf an Leitlinien-konformer Beratung.
Dir persönlich aber alles Gute.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> Bravo Rudolf, 
> auch für Deinen Entschluß zu einem kurativen Therapie-Ansatz mit Strahlentherapie (Brachy).
> 
> Alles Gute,
> Horst


Hallo Horst,

auch wenn gewisse Therapeuten-Kreise schnell mal mit "kurativ" und "Heilung" dabei sind, ich selbst habe nichts gegen Heilung, bin aber -was mich angeht und meine jetzt angegangene Doppel-Bestrahlung- skeptisch. Ich will Zeit gewinnen, mehr nicht.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Dir persönlich aber alles Gute.
> 
> Gruß, Reinardo


Dir auch!
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## gunterman

*PREFERE: Nationale Studie beim Prostatakarzinom mit niedrigem bzw. frühem intermediären Risiko
*
Die Präferenzbasierte randomisierte Studie zur Evaluation der Behandlungsmodalitäten bei Prostatakarzinom mit niedrigem / frühem intermediären Risiko PREFERE soll nach neuesten Informationen zu *Beginn des Jahres 2013 starten*. Wie in diesem Thread dargelegt werden die 4 Therapieformen

# Radikale Prostatektomie
# Perkutane Strahlentherapie mit Photonen
# Interstitielle Low-dose-Brachytherapie mit permanenter Seed-Implantation
# Active Surveillance

verglichen. Dabei finden Patientenpräferenzen Berücksichtigung.

http://prostatablog.files.wordpress....ere-studie.pdf

*Primäres Untersuchungsziel ist der tumorspezifische Tod.* 
Ein besonderes Augenmerk soll aber auch auf die mit den Therapieformen verbundene *Lebensqualität* gelegt werden.

Registrierungen für eine Studienteilnahme sind bereits möglich.
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/wub_...die,40500.html


Als primäres Untersuchungsziel wurde also doch der tumorsepzifische Tod gewählt und kein Surrogat wie erforderliche zweite Therapiemaßnahme oder dergleichen. Zweifelsohne wissenschaftlich korrekter, aber mit einer langen Studiendauer verbunden bis signifikante Ergebnisse vorliegen können.  Nach Andi/LowRoads Meinung werden die Studienergebnisse in 10 Jahren vielleicht nicht mehr relevant sein, weil es andere Behandlungsformen gibt.

----------

